# gone to wordpress



## JonathanHunt (Jun 11, 2008)

I have moved my blog to wordpress. Comments welcome

glosbaptist


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great. Did you use some tool to import all your old posts?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link to Reformed Covenanter; this will be added to my blogroll immediately.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 11, 2008)

Join the movement. Added to my blogroll


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2008)

Jonathan,
I like Wordpress too. Check out my blog below (tbftgoggi). It's less of a blog and more of a "Quotes" site. 
Jim


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 11, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Looks great. Did you use some tool to import all your old posts?



Yes indeed Rich, wordpress does it all for you - it's great! You just follow the prompts and it rips all your posts AND comments from blogger. And, if you are transitioning, and you post on blogger in the meantime, you can update it and it will pull the missing posts accross so you have an absolute harmony.

If wordpress had not offered that feature, then I would not have moved!

J


----------

